
Visual Semantic Planning Using Deep Successor Representations - gwern
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08080
======
gwern
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2pYVw6ATKo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2pYVw6ATKo)

